# Weaning off of TAM



## Dadof3 (Mar 14, 2011)

Folks!

I find myself spending WAY TOO MUCH time on this forum getting drawn in by the drama happening to others.

I think my wife is also sick of how much time I spend on here, in addition, I think I carry my anger and disgust with the stories of infidelity and such and think it is negatively affecting my mood and marriage.

I thank you all for your assistance and friendship. I will unsubscribe the followed threads and bid you all farewell. As much as I learned a lot here and applied this to my marriage (my marriage is on the up-and-up now, albeit hits a few bumps related to me) and its time for me to start concentrating on my life and that with my wife and family.

Wish me luck. As much as I consider all of you friends, I hope I never have to return here again for advice or consolation. Wish me luck!

Take care all!

Dadof3


----------



## CandieGirl (Apr 27, 2011)

Dadof3 said:


> Folks!
> 
> I find myself spending WAY TOO MUCH time on this forum getting drawn in by the drama happening to others.
> 
> ...


Dad,

I think I am doing the same thing (bold) and I was thinking of doing the same as you...

But that being said, I am getting some good advice and I AM kind of addicted...

Farewell!


----------



## joe kidd (Feb 8, 2011)

Good luck man. Hope it all turns out.


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

can I have your office?


----------



## kekel1123 (Aug 17, 2011)

Dadof3 said:


> Folks!
> 
> I find myself spending WAY TOO MUCH time on this forum getting drawn in by the drama happening to others.
> 
> ...


Im feeling the same way too now. Its a feeling of ambivalence . Sometimes depressing and sometimes elated. BUt nevertheless it helped me a lot! Probably as the sayng goes, Anything that is more than it should be is addictive. And at the end of the day , its our choice! Kudos!


----------



## Lon (Jun 6, 2011)

I feel the same, I still read all the titles and have cut my time spent on here by not replying to a lot of comments that I feel compulsion to reply to, only participate in ones that are of personal benefit to me, or ones that I feel I can be uniquely helpful. Problem is I've been starting to replace all my saved time on NMMNG forums :?


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

I have to do this too. As much as I love this site, it makes me very paranoid LOL


----------



## omega (Aug 2, 2011)

I've enjoyed your posts, dadof3, and wish you the best!

I also worry about getting down and a bit paranoid because of the infidelity stuff on here. I will only stick around as long as I feel good about things, if it starts to eat at me, I'll go on my way too. But for now, I'm enjoying the positive aspects of TAM.


----------



## jayde (Jun 17, 2011)

So are you weaning off or doing the 180? I think there's a thread on here if you don't know how to do the 180.

Good luck.


----------



## Dadof3 (Mar 14, 2011)

No - weaning off TAM - I don't need the 180 in my situation. I learned what I needed to learn to help me in my marriage with her. For me the MMSLP probably helped the most with a bit of NMMNG.


----------



## Dadof3 (Mar 14, 2011)

Oh yea, one more thing - if any of you need to get a hold of me for something, please PM me. I think the PM will notify me through my linked email address. 

Best of luck to you all! Thanks for your friendship, and tough love!


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

Good luck to you, Dad. I hope your wife feels better soon


----------



## Lon (Jun 6, 2011)

Mmslp??


----------



## Conrad (Aug 6, 2010)

Lon said:


> Mmslp??


Married Man's Sex Life Primer


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

your former office is niiiiice, I love the view!


----------



## Lon (Jun 6, 2011)

ah yes, thanks! I've still avoided that one because the whole "married man's" bit kinda triggers my feelings of failure and inadequacy - can no longer put myself in that category. I read his blog all the time though!


----------



## southern wife (Jul 22, 2011)

Almostrecovered said:


> can I have your office?


:lol: Do you need a plant for your window? 








Dad: BEST OF LUCK TO YOU AND YOURS! :smthumbup:


----------



## gonefishin (Oct 7, 2011)

Dadof3

I am also a married dad of 3. I just started participating on TAM. I think thus far it has been very interesting, Learning a lot about people.

We all struggle with married life. At times I wonder what the hell I am doing wrong. Once I started reading posts on TAM and listening to the married women on here I find my situation a little easier.

It is great getting a womens point of view.


----------



## Davelli0331 (Apr 29, 2011)

My TAM cycle goes like this:

Get into TAM
Read some really good posts with great insights
Start to become jaded and cynical at the astronomical number of posts that turn out to be infidelity
Recognize that I'm carrying that sadness and cynicism into my real life
Uplug from TAM for a month or longer, going so far as to block it from my work computer or my router at home
After I feel better about things, back to #1

Apparently, DadOf3, you're at step #5, though you might never hit #6. Good luck. You will feel better after a week of not reading a lot of this mess, I promise.


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

I have always loved internet forums, various subjects. , though this one I have become the most addicted too-in my free time. I have always found people fasinating, always the observer. I love marraige, I love family. Reading how so many other marraiges are, what works for them but knowing it wouldn't work for me or my husband, is also kinda eye opening-just to how very different people are. 

Also , I have always had a secret compulsion to being a Dr. Phil type character. I guess through the keyboard, I get a taste of that here. I talk about myself too much though, a flaw, but I genuinely enjoy offering insight, playing devils advocate & trying to put myself in another shoes. 

Some of these stories are heartbreaking. If we had more readers grace this place before taking those vows, maybe many could avoid some of the pitfalls that befall so many after a few years down the road in matrimony. Or at least make sure the true compatability is there.


----------

